

Facebook removes the Status Box... who directs UI over there - xstaticdev

Checking out Facebook a few minutes ago, I noticed that the Status Box on the wall was missing. Now you need to choose Status, Photo, Link, or Video before getting a status box. Instead of typing a status and clicking a button, you now click a button, enter the status, and then click another button.  From 2 Steps to 3!<p>On the new profile, if you want to see the person's email, phone, or website links (for example), you need to click on their profile and still click info to see the rest of the details. I'm not sure that is an improvement either.<p>Who makes the UI decisions at Facebook? What were they thinking????
======
meatsock
so far noone is addressing what i imagine is the utter uselessness of a
majority of status updates. maybe making it harder to find will affect those
who update their status just because the box is on the screen first. another
potential benefit might be better organization of your datastreams in that
updates are more strongly typed; i.e. urls are links, text is text, and images
are images. i imagine it's very difficult to determine what's supposed to be a
URI vs bad typing. whatever it was that looked at your status update and then
got info from the URL (thumbnail, desc) has been pretty terrible for a while
now, so maybe this will make it better. if not, i won't miss status updates
from anyone who can't figure it out.

------
gabaix
They created the status box in response to Twitter. Now they realize people
connect on many extra things including pictures (Instagram) or videos. I am
kinda surprised too.

~~~
xstaticdev
While that is true, in the old method it had the status box, with the other
links (photo, video, link, etc) below it. It was still a 2 click process.

I would think that most people enter a personalized status message most of the
time, regardless of whether they are just posting a simple status, a photo, or
a link.

Just seem dumb to me, and of no benefit, to make it a 3 click process.

------
NZ_Matt
The status box auto-focuses, so it's still only two clicks.

~~~
lzimm
good point. on the other hand, however, perceived cost has always been more
important than actual cost, and that's when it comes to absolutely anything,
including UI.

